# Brummen/Rauschen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen



## lg36 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute.

Mein Setup: 
TV: Samsung UE 55 F9080
AVR: Yamaha RX-A840
Aktivboxen: 2x HS80m & 2x HS50m ( über die Pre-Out’s mit Klinke/chinch Kabel am AVR verbunden, 2x 6m und 2x 3m)
PC: GPU: Titan Black Herculez x3   NT: Seasonic Platinum 1000W 
Hängt im Moment alles auf einem Verteiler.

Mein Problem ist, dass ständig ein sehr starkes Brummen/Rauschen bzw. wenn ich die Maus bewege ein sehr lautes Piepen zu hören ist (hört sich an wie ein Fax oder so). Am schlimmsten ist es beim Zocken! Bis Gestern waren meine Monitore auf einer externen USB Soundkarte ( Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 ) angesteckt. Da hat man das Ganze nur sehr leise gehört, beim Zocken jedoch auch etwas lauter. Jetzt ist es aber richtig schlimm und unerträglich! 

Wenn ich das HDMI Kabel ( Audioquest chocolate 2m ) vom AVR trenne oder den PC ausschalte, verschwinden die Töne! Bis jetzt habe ich schon alle Steckdosen im Zimmer ausprobiert, was sich aber genau nichts gebracht hat. Ich habe die Boxen auch schon sehr leise eingestellt aber es ist noch immer sehr laut und nicht auszuhalten. Leiser ist es erst geworden wo ich das HDMI vom PC direkt am TV angeschlossen habe. Das Problem dabei war aber das ich am Anfang nur über 2 Boxen Ton hatte bzw. nach kurzem hin und her schalten am AVR, später gar keinen Ton, sondern nur noch das Brummen gehört habe.

 Über Google findet man sehr viele Lösungen die man ausprobieren könnte um ein Brummen wegzubekommen,  nur kann ich mein Setup mit keinem vergleich so das ich definitiv sagen kann “das wird mir Helfen“ !  

Kann mir bitte bitte jemand helfen und mir einen Tipp geben was es sein könnte !?!?!


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*

Ich würde mal auf das HDMI Kabel tippen - kannst du das austauschen?


----------



## lg36 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*

THX für deine Antwort !

Ja ist noch möglich, ich habs erst seit einer Woche! Ich werde aber auch mal schauen ob es bei anderen HDMI Kabeln die ich habe auch so ist. Weil wie gesagt hatte ich das Problem früher auch schon mit meiner externen Soundkarte, nur etwas leiser !


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*

War das von Anfang an (wenn auch in abgemilderter Form), oder trat dies erst nach einer Änderung des Setups auf?

Ich würde es zunächst erst einmal mit einem einfachen Entstörfilter probieren: Hama NF-EntstÃ¶rfilter: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Combi (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*

probier nur mal probeweise,den avr an einen steckdosenkreis in einem anderen zimmer anzuschliessen.
notfalls mit kabeltrommel oder verlängerung.
wenn es dann weg ist,hast du einen störfaktor,der entweder im pc sitzt,oder in dem steckdosenkreislauf,wo du jetzt die geräusche hast.
sollte das geräusch nach dem test weg sein,haste den täter.
entweder avr auf einem anderen stromkreislauf laufen lassen,oder die störquelle identifizieren und eliminieren.
hatte das mal damals,mit einem netzteil.auch immer fiepen im kopfhörer und boxen.
anderer steckdosen-kreislauf und alles war ok.


----------



## lg36 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*



Icedaft schrieb:


> War das von Anfang an (wenn auch in abgemilderter Form), oder trat dies erst nach einer Änderung des Setups auf?



Vor 1 1/2 Jahren hatte ich noch einen Laptop (asus g60vx) und da war das auch so mit der externen Soundkarte. Danach habe ich mir einen PC zusammen gebaut wo am Anfang eine 290x drinnen war. Und ich bilde mir ein das es damals nicht so war, ich bin aber nicht 100% sicher !

Mit der Titan und der Soundkarte habe ich es auch! Aber seit gestern mit dem AVR ist es erst richtig schlimm geworden !



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich würde es zunächst erst einmal mit einem einfachen Entstörfilter probieren: Hama NF-EntstÃ¶rfilter: Amazon.de: Elektronik



THX, wenn die Methode mit dem anderen Steckdosenkreis und/oder einem andern HDMI nicht funktioniert, hole ich mir so einen Entstörfilter !


----------



## lg36 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Brummen & Piepen am PC-AVR-Aktivboxen*

Ein anderer Steckdosenkreis und ein anderes HDMI Kabel haben nicht funktioniert !

Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit aber Morgen hole ich mir einen "Entstörfilter" und hoffe das es damit funktioniert.


----------



## lg36 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute!

Nach sehr langem hin und her, habe ich es jetzt mehr oder weniger geschaft!

Das Ganze schaut jetzt so aus, das ein HDMI Kabel vom PC zum TV geht  und vom TV zum AVR hängt ein Toslink Kabel. Die Monitore stecken noch immer per Klinke/Chinch Kabel am AVR. Wenn jetzt keine HDMI verbindung vom TV  zum AVR exestiert habe ich auch kein Brummen/Rauschen usw.! Wenn ich  jetzt aber etwas über die STB schauen möchte, die aber am AVR hängt (und auch  da bleiben soll !) dann brauche ich die HDMI-Verbindung vom TV zum AVR. Somit hätte ich aber wieder die ganzen Nebengeräusche! 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte ?


----------



## CmdCobra (19. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir lag das vor ewigen Zeiten am Antennenkabal  nennst sich Brummschleife ...
Hatte vorher auch Lehrgeld ins Endstörfilter gesteckt und nur einmal das Antennenkabel
gezogen und schwupps war das Brummen weg :/ Antenne dran?


----------



## lg36 (20. Dezember 2014)

CmdCobra schrieb:


> Bei mir lag das vor ewigen Zeiten am Antennenkabal  nennst sich Brummschleife ...
> Hatte vorher auch Lehrgeld ins Endstörfilter gesteckt und nur einmal das Antennenkabel
> gezogen und schwupps war das Brummen weg :/ Antenne dran?


Danke für deine Antwort. 

Nein, die Anntene is nicht dran !  Das Brummen kommt immer wenn die Monitore (hs80m & hs50m) irgendwie mit dem PC verbunden sind außer mit Toslink. Also wenn zb. die Boxen auf einer Soundkarte hängen und die dan per USB am PC steckt oder wenn sie am AVR hängen und der PC auch!


----------



## lg36 (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Entstörfilter hat ein Problem beseitigt und ein neues verursacht !  Egal wo ich das HDMI anstecke, ob auf den AVR oder den TV selbst, kein Brummen, Rauschen oder sonst irgendetwas !!!  ABER ich merke gerade das der Bass nicht mehr so ist wie er mal war! Wenn der PC am AVR hängt existiert er fast gar nicht und wenn er am TV hängt hört er sich sehr komisch an (er flattert irgendwie) !  Es is keine Einstellungssache, es sind 100% die Entsörfilter, aber welche sollen jetzt funktionieren !?  Beim Filter auf der Verpackung steht 10Hz - 20kHz was eig. genau richtig sein sollte !?


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2014)

Außer dem Filter hast Du nichts verändert?


----------



## lg36 (23. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Außer dem Filter hast Du nichts verändert?



Doch, jetzt schaut es so aus das der TV nicht nur mit einem HDMI Kabel verbunden ist sondern auch mit einem Toslink Kabel !

PC mit HDMI --> am TV (soll auch da bleiben)
STB mit HDMI --> am AVR
TV mit HDMI & Toslink --> am AVR
Monitore mit Klinke/Chinch bzw. Entstörfilter --> am AVR

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen auf was ich bei dem Entstörfilter achten sollte, sodass er mir den gewünschten Effekt ohne  jegliche Verluste bringt ?  Da gibt's welche von 5 - 500€ und ich weiß nicht welcher mir helfen konnte !!!


----------



## Icedaft (23. Dezember 2014)

Sofern im Haushalt vorhanden, würde ich mal verschiedene Cinchkabel durchtesten. Von der ungeschirmten 1€-Strippe aus dem Baumarkt bis zu mehrfach abgeschirmten. Mit und ohne Endstörfiltet.


----------



## lg36 (23. Dezember 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sofern im Haushalt vorhanden, würde ich mal verschiedene Cinchkabel durchtesten. Von der ungeschirmten 1€-Strippe aus dem Baumarkt bis zu mehrfach abgeschirmten. Mit und ohne Endstörfiltet.



Vorhanden sind keine, ich müsste da schon welche kaufen. Und ich finde keine Klinke/Chinch Kabel + Entsörfilter (die Monitore haben nur einen Klinke 6,3 bzw. einen XLR-Ausgang)!


----------



## lg36 (3. Februar 2015)

Für Leute die auf den Thread stoßen weil sie das selbe Problem haben und bis dato nichts geholfen hat!

Grundsätzlich helfen sogenannte Entsörfilter bei so einem Problem, man sollte jedoch etwas mehr als 30€ dafür ausgeben um keinen Qualitätsverlust zu haben. Ich habe mir zb. Palmer Pan 04 + XLR Kabel besorgt und bin jetzt mehr als zufrieden. Schaut jetzt so aus dass ich vom AVR mit Klinke / Chinch Kabeln zu den Palmers fahre und dann mit XLR Kabel zu denn Monitoren! 

Wenn man dadurch keinen Erfolg erzielt was ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, hilft zu 99% eine Symmetrische Verkabelung!

MFG lg36


----------

